# Warcraft III Battle.net Problem



## LiteYear (Aug 11, 2004)

I'm having a weird problem with Battle.net in Warcraft III/The Frozen Throne. I cannot reliably get a specific person to join my games on Warcraft III. I haven't talked to him in great detail, but most of the time, when he tries to join games I host, he just can't connect. This problem has only happened when I host; other players have no trouble joining my hosted games, and he has no trouble joining games hosted by other players (and we can both join games hosted by other players). He's not technologically inclined, so he doesn't know how to configure his router to host games in Warcraft III. Furthermore, he hasn't had any difficulties connecting to my computer for a different program (Ventrilo), so I don't believe my computer/router is blocking his connection specifically. We had this connection problem over a year ago (I think it was slightly more reliable back then, but it still was difficult), and although he's recently started playing, the problem still remains.

I suppose I'll reinstall the game just in case, but I can't visualize what would be causing this problem.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

first thing that comes to my mind is maybe one of you has a patch that the other does not,but if that were the case it seems he,or you would have problems with other game servers.a problem like that would be very difficult to nail down without very detailed info from both sides.


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

you can see and check what ports exactly he has open and is using. click over to portforward.com and that might help out. otherwise if he cant connect to you specifically but can connect to others thats strange. sometimes wc3 chooses different ports for hosting etc so there might be a conflict with one open port on his end.


----------



## LiteYear (Aug 11, 2004)

I think you might be right fr4665. I use a different port for WCIII hosting (6114), instead of the default one (6112). Actually, when I tried to switch to 6112, my hosting was blocked. Even though I had the port forwarded on the router (for Starcraft), I actually had to modify the line I used for WCIII, changing it from 6114 to 6112, to get it to work. Just out of curiosity, why would I have had to do that? I have a LinkSys router, model WRT54GS.

I haven't been online when my friend is online yet, so I can't test to see if this has solved our connection problems.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

LiteYear said:


> I think you might be right fr4665. I use a different port for WCIII hosting (6114), instead of the default one (6112). Actually, when I tried to switch to 6112, my hosting was blocked. Even though I had the port forwarded on the router (for Starcraft), I actually had to modify the line I used for WCIII, changing it from 6114 to 6112, to get it to work. Just out of curiosity, why would I have had to do that? I have a LinkSys router, model WRT54GS.
> 
> I haven't been online when my friend is online yet, so I can't test to see if this has solved our connection problems.


Try ports above 7000-9000, ive had 6 ISP's all of which try to block ports 6000-9000.. I dont know why.. But ive played Starcraft about a year ago and i had to host with a port somewhere around 10000 otherwise no one could join


----------



## kv13 (Jul 30, 2007)

http://killerwombatspy.blogspot.com/


----------

